# Are Colts Really Worth It?



## hogger129 (May 4, 2010)

Hey all. I have always wanted a Colt Gold Cup 1911. But I have been sort of driven away from Colt because two of my friends have Colt 1911 - one has a 3 1/2" Officers M1991A1 - the other has a S80 Combat Commander. They have both had problems with them before. On the other hand, I also know people who love their Colts and swear by them.

I saw a S80 Blued Gold Cup Trophy 1911 at the local gun shop and I've always wanted one. Are they really worth it? This one was in great condition. He wanted about $1,200 for it.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

hogger129 said:


> Hey all. I have always wanted a Colt Gold Cup 1911. But I have been sort of driven away from Colt because two of my friends have Colt 1911 - one has a 3 1/2" Officers M1991A1 - the other has a S80 Combat Commander. They have both had problems with them before. On the other hand, I also know people who love their Colts and swear by them.
> 
> I saw a S80 Blued Gold Cup Trophy 1911 at the local gun shop and I've always wanted one. Are they really worth it? This one was in great condition. He wanted about $1,200 for it.


Lots of people have problems with the short guns...of any brand. Whether its the shooters or the guns themselves ( I have my own ideas about what causes it) they actually do.

I wouldnt pay extra $$ just because it says Colt on the frame etc.. Its one reason I shoot Kimbers. Ive seen too many Colts out of the box that ride the link...and thats not correct at all.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I might pay a little more for a Gold Cup than it is really worth, but it wouldn't be because I think it's a better quality, or better shooting handgun. A Springfield in the same price range may actually be better, and possibly even truer to the original design. There are many 1911's out there that are as good or better than the Colt, but I'll admit that owning a Colt is 'special'.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

How bad you want one is what makes it worth it or not. They make Colts for a lot less than $1,200 bucks. Get a 1991 A1 full size and give it a try. If you don't like it you can sell it in a couple years for almost what you got in it. 

Be willing to learn the 1911 and it is rewarding. If not it is a pain. :smt033


----------



## Moss Man (Apr 20, 2010)

My friend and his wife both have Colts, he has a full size 1911 and she has the Commander and they swear by them.


----------



## hogger129 (May 4, 2010)

Bisley said:


> I might pay a little more for a Gold Cup than it is really worth, but it wouldn't be because I think it's a better quality, or better shooting handgun. A Springfield in the same price range may actually be better, and possibly even truer to the original design. There are many 1911's out there that are as good or better than the Colt, but I'll admit that owning a Colt is 'special'.


Yes that's what I've heard. That Springfield is more along the lines of the Series 70 guns. None of that firing pin stop BS.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

hogger129 said:


> Hey all. I have always wanted a Colt Gold Cup 1911. But I have been sort of driven away from Colt because two of my friends have Colt 1911 - one has a 3 1/2" Officers M1991A1 - the other has a S80 Combat Commander. They have both had problems with them before. On the other hand, I also know people who love their Colts and swear by them.
> 
> I saw a S80 Blued Gold Cup Trophy 1911 at the local gun shop and I've always wanted one. Are they really worth it? This one was in great condition. He wanted about $1,200 for it.


As noted above, short barreled 1911s are a finicky bunch from all makers. $1200 for a Series 80 Gold Cup is a little pricey, Impact Guns lists blue Gold Cups at under $1K. If a $1200 price tag doesn't scare you off, take a closer look at the Special Combat line from Colt, a Springfield TRP or the many offerings from Dan Wesson.

Some Colts are worth the money, others may not be. If we're talking new, A Gold Cup is a nice gun for the range, but I wouldn't carry a blued one. They are good "investment guns" as well, Colts if well maintained carry a good resale value.

I fully intend on buying on of these:



VAMarine said:


> Saw this on the Colt Website and had to find out more so I called Colt today.
> 
> It's not blued, it's Cerakote in what they are calling "Armorers Black"
> 
> ...


Provided the price is right.


----------



## BULLMACK45 (Mar 12, 2010)

Baldy said:


> How bad you want one is what makes it worth it or not. They make Colts for a lot less than $1,200 bucks. Get a 1991 A1 full size and give it a try. If you don't like it you can sell it in a couple years for almost what you got in it.
> 
> Be willing to learn the 1911 and it is rewarding. If not it is a pain. :smt033


(I have a 1991 A1. 1000+ rounds function has been perfect. Very accurate . It replaced my 686+ as my bed gun.It's better than my 1943 Remington Rand. ) JBR


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> As noted above, short barreled 1911s are a finicky bunch from all makers. $1200 for a Series 80 Gold Cup is a little pricey, Impact Guns lists blue Gold Cups at under $1K. If a $1200 price tag doesn't scare you off, take a closer look at the Special Combat line from Colt, a Springfield TRP or the many offerings from Dan Wesson.
> 
> Some Colts are worth the money, others may not be. If we're talking new, A Gold Cup is a nice gun for the range, but I wouldn't carry a blued one. They are good "investment guns" as well, Colts if well maintained carry a good resale value.
> 
> ...


i'm looking to buy another piece this summer, I will definitely add that new colt XSE SERIES to my list of a potential purchase


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

worth it?

Snakes are.
Anything else isn't

JMHO

AFS


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I think they are. In my limited experience I have never had one bobble on me. Compared to competing brands and prices I think they are right in there. My only complaint is they are so edgy and could really use some factory dehorning before release. As for the snakes - +1. I wish they would start producing those again AFS. I doubt they ever will but I can wish.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Given that snakes were virtually hand made I doubt if we'll ever see them again.

and the bluing!! OMG

AFS


----------



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

I a word "YES"

But like anything else you can pay too much, but if it saves your behind then whatever the price it was worth the money.


----------



## Spotter (Mar 12, 2009)

*I think they are worth it*

I paid just over 1K for my first pistol which was a shiny stainless Gold Cup trophy. It had some issues that Colt corrected at their expense. It is a great shooter. It is sharp around the edges and heavy but it is worth what I paid for it.

I also own a Wilson Combat CQB that cost me 2300. It blows the Gold Cup away but at a terrific expense.

If your budget is 1200 go with a Colt..they stand behind their product..its made in the USA..and it is a piece of history that will hold its value.

If your life may depend on the use of this firearm I would get the best that money can buy....probably a high end custom Wilson Combat. That pistol makes anyone a better shooter and it is reliable shot after shot!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

BULLMACK45 said:


> (I have a 1991 A1. 1000+ rounds function has been perfect. Very accurate . It replaced my 686+ as my bed gun.It's better than my 1943 Remington Rand. ) JBR


My daughter has one she picked up used, and she has put over 6,000rds through it. I did replace the slide stop in it when she got it several years ago. Other than that just a few recoil springs as normal maintance. She shoots it every week in IDPA and Indoor Bullseye. :smt023


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

*colts*

i used to think that a long time ago
with today's CNC machines i don't think they are
you are buying the name


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

I think they are worth the price from an 'investment' perspective as you will get a fair return on resale.
From a strictly 'performance' standpoint, they are over-priced.

Even though I know this and have owned a hundred sidearms over the past 35 years, most of which were just as good if not better... a "Colt" is still a "Colt".


----------



## BULLMACK45 (Mar 12, 2010)

*1991a1*



Baldy said:


> How bad you want one is what makes it worth it or not. They make Colts for a lot less than $1,200 bucks. Get a 1991 A1 full size and give it a try. If you don't like it you can sell it in a couple years for almost what you got in it.
> 
> Be willing to learn the 1911 and it is rewarding. If not it is a pain. :smt033


( Why would any one want to sell their 1991A1??? I'm keeping mine!!! JBR)


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

The older Colts were worth it, like this pre series 70 Gold Cup National Match from the mid 60's.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

There are two kinds of M1911 pattern pistols; Colts, and off brands. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> There are two kinds of M1911 pattern pistols; Colts, and off brands. :mrgreen:


I'm sorry, but I have been appalled at the quality of the current colts that are on the shelves. I was gonna finally suck it up last year and buy one. It was horrible. I've also looked at several at Gun shows. I'm sorry - but while the name on the side of the gun might keep me from losing as much money when I go to sell it, many of the more modern ones just don't have the same quality control.

Besides, I've slowly worked my way up in price over time, and I'll likely only buy Ed Browns if I want a 1911 in 45 again.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I'm sorry, but I have been appalled at the quality of the current colts that are on the shelves. I was gonna finally suck it up last year and buy one. It was horrible. I've also looked at several at Gun shows. I'm sorry - but while the name on the side of the gun might keep me from losing as much money when I go to sell it, many of the more modern ones just don't have the same quality control.
> 
> Besides, I've slowly worked my way up in price over time, and I'll likely only buy Ed Browns if I want a 1911 in 45 again.


You are racist against plastic internal parts, in 1911's, aren't you?:smt082

It really is too bad that Colt is using cheap parts, they would make a killing if they just made a simple, high quality M1911.


----------



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> You are *racist* against plastic internal parts, in 1911's, aren't you?:smt082
> 
> It really is too bad that Colt is using cheap parts, they would make a killing if they just made a simple, high quality M1911.


Very poor choice of a word, it has no use used outside living organisms.


----------



## soldierofchrist (Jul 11, 2010)

Colts are worth it only because people make them worth it. People seem to be buying them at high resale value, and if your buying a gun that someday you may get rid of then a Colt is a good investment. I personally believe they are over priced and feel my money was much better spent on a Springfield Loaded Model 1911.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> You are racist against plastic internal parts, in 1911's, aren't you?:smt082
> 
> It really is too bad that Colt is using cheap parts, they would make a killing if they just made a simple, high quality M1911.


No, it's not that. Parts are fit poorly, white paint isn't even in the "dots" on the sights. Finish on the parts were horrible in places.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> No, it's not that. Parts are fit poorly, white paint isn't even in the "dots" on the sights. Finish on the parts were horrible in places.


Good lord. That is awful. Is this just the very new production guns or going back a few years?? All of the Colt's I've ever shot were pretty decent, though I haven't seen any of the new ones.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This was two colts I looked at last year, I believe. I decided... never mind. I am sure they all are not like that. But 2 in the same shop were, and these were new guns. I passed and lost interest in Colts.

If I remember right, there was even something akin to "gouges" on 1 edge of the grip saftey. I was really shocked.


----------



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

The new 38 Super I looked at was perfect and it was all I could do to keep from buying the gun on spure of moment. I walked away to think about it, came back next day and it was gone. Win some, lose some.


----------

